# Her first party dress



## stone_family3 (Jan 24, 2010)

So this was my daughter's 3rd birthday and her very first party dress. They really are just snaps but they are fun.


----------



## Euphillia (Jan 24, 2010)

She is CUTE!!  I love that dress...bright colors!


----------



## TiaS (Jan 24, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2010)

What a sweet smile! A picture you're sure to treasure. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 24, 2010)

Youngun's like that are what it is all about.

What a cutie-pie!


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 22, 2010)

cute!! love the dress!!!


----------



## AMANDA VAZQUEZ (May 24, 2010)

It's totally cute. It's not long so you'll be comfortable dancing. I jjust love the aqua color, you'll be the center or attention. I also like how its only glittery on the bottom but the top looks really elegant and not to revealing.


----------

